# Best place to live in Vancouver



## labanks (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi, We are moving to vancouver later this year and are looking at places to live, we have to kids age 12 and 9 yrs so we will need schools near by  can anyone help as we would like a somewhere for familys.

Lisa


----------



## movinmary (Jan 21, 2010)

Are you a city person, country or suburbs? There is an aweful lot to choose from. Do you have a budget? Some areas are more expensive than others. Also are you looking at private schools or public? Do you like living near the water, mountains or it doesn't matter? So many things to consider when living here. For example...richmond is near the water and sunny when it's raining inland. Draw back for some is that it's comparable to China town. Many Asians/Asian stores/Asian signs on shops....for some that is a drawback. Living in North Vancouver you'll experience more rain as you're nestled in the mountains or near to them. Good luck to you!


----------



## labanks (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi, We will be renting at first and don't want to spend no more than $1700 a month and also would like to live in the suburbs with kids going to public school, there are so many areas and schools to look at so need some help .


----------



## American_Woman (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't have kids so I can't speak about schools but we live in south west Vancouver off Granville and I absolutely love our neighborhood. I think rentals are a little bit cheaper over here but there are also Coop's too. Good luck!


----------



## movinmary (Jan 21, 2010)

We're in cloverdale which is a part of Surrey. Great schools and neighborhood. Rents are about 1600 for a nice 4 bedroom. More expensive for the newer ones. Highschools, primary schools, community centres are all really good in this area. Alot of sports are offered for kids and adults. It is definately suburbia but 5 minutes away you are in farm land, cranberry bogs and can be swimming your dogs in a river. About a 10 minute drive to the US border.
If you google cloverdale, clayton heights secondary school, hillcrest school, martha currie school you might see some pictures and get an idea of schools.
My kids went to Hillcrest and now attend Clayton Heights. Great school spirit and mostly good kids. Lots of police living in our ner our neighborhood which makes it even safer! We really like it here and will be relocating back to Dubai in August. It will be sad to leave the beautiful fall colours!


----------

